# Bay lake Tower TOTWL



## wilma-bride

Good news for DVC members visiting this summer.  The TOTWL will be open to *all members* staying on points for a limited period (*th July - 25th August).  We loved the TOTWL when we stayed at BLT a couple of years ago so will definitely be taking advantage.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2012/07/dvc_member_lounge_at_bay_lake.html


----------



## paulh

were booked into BLT and this was one of the things was looking forward to,not now as feel it might be crowded
Paul


----------



## wilma-bride

paulh said:


> were booked into BLT and this was one of the things was looking forward to,not now as feel it might be crowded
> Paul



Apparently a lot of people have been complaining Paul.  The way I look at it, it is better to do this than DVC members ending up losing the privilege because people aren't using the lounge.  It was dead when we stayed there.  The staff told us that nealry every evening it is the same until just before the fireworks, then loads of people turn up and are gone again just as quick.  And those people aren't spending money in the lounge.

If we go, which we may well, it will be to use the lounge.  We aren't bothered about seeing Wishes from there, I much prefer it from inside the park.


----------



## UKDEB

Looks as though you were holding the shift key when you tried to input 8th July, Joh.  

I agree with you.  It would be such a shame to see the lounge turned into a private function room or similar and lost to DVC members altogether through lack of use.  When we stay there in November, we'll be mostly avoiding it during Wishes and using it at other times.  That said, if I was in Paul's position and _did_ want to use it for Wishes, I'd be thinking how typical it was that this free-for-all was happening during my first opportunity to use it!  It'll be interesting to see just how busy it makes it.  Seems strange that they'd choose a busy time to test it out.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

I'm not surprised by this. If our experience last March is anything to go by, the place is seriously under-utilised. It was empty before Wishes and again straight afterwards.
As you ladies have said, much better for it to be used and remain open than closed because it's losing money.

Kev


----------



## paulh

think they need to do some dinning options there,still going to it
Paul


----------



## RDP

Can certainly see the point of view of the people who have bought in at BLT. Good news for the rest of us staying on points at other resorts, we would definitely use the lounge if access becomes available all year round. We are always looking for new places to eat! I vote they make it a new signature!!!!!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

paulh said:
			
		

> were booked into BLT and this was one of the things was looking forward to,not now as feel it might be crowded
> Paul



Ditto, was really looking forward to the exclusivity of it.

Ah well,better than losing it, if I was staying elsewhere I'd be delighted!


----------



## paulh

RDP said:


> I vote they make it a new signature!!!!!



wouldn't use 2 TS to get a flatbread,but agree they have to put a real restaurant up there.took them a few years to put a proper restaurant in SSR
Paul


----------



## paulh

We went up there last night, had a nice glass of merlot while watching fireworks, a really nice feeling.think it was the best way ever of watching the fireworks.
the roof was not busy at all, so no need to have worried about it being full.think there trailing the idea because when California grill closed there will only be the blt roof area open
Paul


----------



## wilma-bride

Glad to hear it wasn't too busy Paul and that you enjoyed the experience


----------



## TagsMissy

RDP said:


> Can certainly see the point of view of the people who have bought in at BLT. Good news for the rest of us staying on points at other resorts, we would definitely use the lounge if access becomes available all year round. We are always looking for new places to eat! I vote they make it a new signature!!!!!



I own at BLT and I have no issues it being open to all DVC members who are booked at Disney with their points. I'd rather it be constantly busy than only busy for fireworks.


----------



## corpcomp

TagsMissy said:
			
		

> I own at BLT and I have no issues it being open to all DVC members who are booked at Disney with their points. I'd rather it be constantly busy than only busy for fireworks.



Interesting. We were just at BCV a week ago and the security at SAB was in high gear. No one can get in there without staying at BCV Prior to 4pm. Even after 4pm, the normal time where all other are allowed  in, they were checking IDs  at 9pm still.

Not sure what the change is due to, but the pool was packed to the gills.


----------



## UKDEB

Sorry, Corpcomp, you've completely lost me.  What does the policy regarding Stormalong Bay have to do with opening TOTW Lounge to all DVC Members?


----------



## corpcomp

UKDEB said:


> Sorry, Corpcomp, you've completely lost me.  What does the policy regarding Stormalong Bay have to do with opening TOTW Lounge to all DVC Members?



I was saying that while they are being more lenient to DVCers for TOTW, they are also being more restrictive to DVCers for SAB at the same time. It was just an interesting conundrum.   Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## UKDEB

Oh, I see.  Well, I guess the simple difference is that TOTW Lounge is an under-used facility so it makes sense to relax the rules, whereas SAB is an extremely popular one where close monitoring is required to ensure that those using it legitimately can do so without compromise.


----------



## paulh

think storm-along bay and TOTW are 2 different things,There has never been pool hoping at Storm-along due to fact its so popular, and last week being that last week of the usa school holiday season, which meant it would be a busy time.so not surprised they were checking ids.
As for the TOTW as we were never allowed to visit before the thought made it seem special when staying in BLT went we there.After staying at BLT and using TOTW lounge now see why they have opened it up, because if they don't they will have to shut it due to lack of use
Adapt or die  
Paul


----------



## corpcomp

UKDEB said:


> Oh, I see.  Well, I guess the simple difference is that TOTW Lounge is an under-used facility so it makes sense to relax the rules, whereas SAB is an extremely popular one where close monitoring is required to ensure that those using it legitimately can do so without compromise.



Excellent way of putting it! 

Now if they would just hold the line on ticket prices - will pass $100 including tax next year. I think that's about $83 euros for one park / one person.


----------



## corpcomp

paulh said:


> think storm-along bay and TOTW are 2 different things,There has never been pool hoping at Storm-along due to fact its so popular, and last week being that last week of the usa school holiday season, which meant it would be a busy time.so not surprised they were checking ids.
> As for the TOTW as we were never allowed to visit before the thought made it seem special when staying in BLT went we there.After staying at BLT and using TOTW lounge now see why they have opened it up, because if they don't they will have to shut it due to lack of use
> Adapt or die
> Paul



School does not start for a lot of us (all of New England) till August 27th and those in private prep school after Labor Day - September 4th I think this year.    SAB did not check as closely in the past are they did the first week of August.  Usually after 4pm no one checked your room key - they do now up until in closes at night. The parks were packed with people from Europe and South America that week - perhaps they may not be familiar with the restrictions at SAB and the hotel was extra careful in keeping non Beach Club / Yacht Club people from using the pool.  However, to get back to topic, I hope that TOTW does better and they don't shut it down from lack of use.  

Also Fantasyland remodeling is going very well and is due to finish by next Easter. They have a whole new castle being built there.  Looks a bit like Hogwarts.


----------



## paulh

corpcomp said:


> School does not start for a lot of us (all of New England) till August 27th and those in private prep school after Labor Day - September 4th I think this year.    SAB did not check as closely in the past are they did the first week of August.  Usually after 4pm no one checked your room key - they do now up until in closes at night. The parks were packed with people from Europe and South America that week - perhaps they may not be familiar with the restrictions at SAB and the hotel was extra careful in keeping non Beach Club / Yacht Club people from using the pool.  However, to get back to topic, I hope that TOTW does better and they don't shut it down from lack of use.
> 
> Also Fantasyland remodeling is going very well and is due to finish by next Easter. They have a whole new castle being built there.  Looks a bit like Hogwarts.


The schools in florida and the south tend to go back after the end of the second week in aug,there is always a drop in attendance then.
Fantasy land like hogwarts
Paul


----------

